# Current Listening... III



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

bejart said:


> Mozart: "Don Giovanni' arranged for String Quartet by Nicolaus Simrock (1751-1832)
> 
> Quatour Franz Joseph: Olivier Brault and Jacques-Andre Houle, violins -- Helene Plouffe, viola -- Marcel Saint-Cyr, cello


----------

